# Maid Visa - Cancellation



## adnanak (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi.

I wanted to know the process of cancellation of maid's visa (from Phillipines)

Also, we would like to take her to our home country before she finally goes back to Phillipines. We have visa for Pakistan. Would there be an issue at immigration as her residence visa will be cancelled.....

Appreciate a quick reply as we r planning to leave on 30th June....

Cheers

Adnan.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

adnanak said:


> Hi.
> 
> I wanted to know the process of cancellation of maid's visa (from Phillipines)
> 
> ...



You have to bring these documents to the immigration: 1.) visa cancellation form from the typing center (dhs 30 or so) 2.) Original passport of the maid 3.) 
Passport copy of the sponsor 4.) Maid card and Dhs 80

I think you better apply for her tourist visa or working visa to pakistan before you cancel her uae visa.


----------

